# Frozen Semen Banks



## Richard Warren (Sep 28, 2008)

About 9 years ago ago there was a US based company called CanineBiotech. The premise was they offered highly sought after dogs semen for sale. I know there is a similar company in Italy called caninerepro, but I was curious to know if there are any companies in the US still maintaining frozen semen for sale (specifically Malinois and in particular Bellon's Zodt).


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.synbiotics.com/

They ship and store....you may be able to contact them and see if they have what you are looking for.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

From What I know Synbiotics, does not sell semen. They only will store it. and provide the material to ship it. They do not actually ship the Semen. they use a carrier.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Richard Warren said:


> About 9 years ago ago there was a US based company called CanineBiotech. The premise was they offered highly sought after dogs semen for sale. I know there is a similar company in Italy called caninerepro, but I was curious to know if there are any companies in the US still maintaining frozen semen for sale (specifically Malinois and in particular Bellon's Zodt).


Richard

I'm pretty sure Canine BioTech is a euro based company (Denmark, maybe Norway?) A friend of mine (Roar Kjonstad Dobermann breeder, trainer and IPO judge) works (ed) for them.


----------



## Richard Warren (Sep 28, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Richard
> 
> I'm pretty sure Canine BioTech is a euro based company (Denmark, maybe Norway?) A friend of mine (Roar Kjonstad Dobermann breeder, trainer and IPO judge) works (ed) for them.


Thanks for the clarification. Do you know how to contact them?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Mod note:
These sort of statements had better stop!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

On a serious note, I imported semen from www.caninerepro.org


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Richard Warren said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Do you know how to contact them?


This used to be Roar's email address
[email protected]

I'm not sure if it still works


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> On a serious note, I imported semen from www.caninerepro.org


Who did you import semen from? Have you tried it at all?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Who did you import semen from? Have you tried it at all?


Yack van joefarm ring3 mondio3, Stoned son bred to Quny van joefarm( roe vj sister). line bred on the lines I have and the other female I had. Been hesitant about using it on the first breeding. If something went wrong I'd really feel bad. Wade M. used semen on a first time female w/success. I saw a dog off Carna's(my female) mother bredto Balou Van Leuween. And he looked real nice, kind of got me thinking of a "mongral" breeding


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know if it is still in effect but the DV (Dobermann German Kennel club) did not recognize AI breedings. There were a lot that went on I'm sure, but officially you weren't supposed to do them.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I don't know if it is still in effect but the DV (Dobermann German Kennel club) did not recognize AI breedings. There were a lot that went on I'm sure, but officially you weren't supposed to do them.


 that is still A huge concern seeing that it hasn't been done to often. There is formal papers that need to be signed by dogs on both ends, my vet and the vet in Italy. And if I'm not gonna get papers than I'd chose a differnt dog to make that mongral breeding


----------



## Richard Warren (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yack van joefarm ring3 mondio3, Stoned son bred to Quny van joefarm( roe vj sister). line bred on the lines I have and the other female I had. Been hesitant about using it on the first breeding. If something went wrong I'd really feel bad. Wade M. used semen on a first time female w/success. I saw a dog off Carna's(my female) mother bredto Balou Van Leuween. And he looked real nice, kind of got me thinking of a "mongral" breeding


Frozen semen when all goes well is such a great idea. My luck hasnt been good with it so far, but others have had good luck. 
There was a Dutchie in Germany called Spike who was from a KNPV Dutchie father and a French pedigreed Mali. 
His BRN number on Bloedlijen is 12955
And the really funny this about this dog is even though his father was a mongrel KNPV Dutchie and his mother was a French pedigreed Mali, he is now a FCI registered Dutchie and is owned in Sweden by Lars Czylwik, a guy who tells people that there is no difference in the characters of KNPV and FCI Dutchies. lol


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you ever see a video of that dog working? Do you hear anything about it's character? How the he'll did he get it fci'd?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Did you ever see a video of that dog working? Do you hear anything about it's character? How the he'll did he get it fci'd?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLGBMs7iaxQ&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IciODEnOeoU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh9dd3FxYkw&feature=channel

Im not sure about how spike ended up with an FCI pedigree, but it just goes to show how dodgey FCI papers in Dutchies and Malis are.


----------

